# 30130 vs 30930 explain how to differentiate



## crmartin (Nov 18, 2008)

If anyone can help I am not an ENT expert coder and I wonder if a doctor schedules Endoscopic Sinus surgery and he books 30130 for reduction of the inferior turbinates but a coder assigns 30930 based on the content of the op note, how would one explain the difference to the Dr? Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Nov 18, 2008)

30930 is fracturing of the tubinates for therapeutic purposes, while the 30130 is for excision of the turbinate

I would use the coder's desk reference and show him the lay descriptions of each procedure side by side so that he can see the difference


----------



## eblanken (Nov 19, 2008)

You might take a look at 30140 because if the physician is performing a _*reduction *_of the turbinates you need to be billing 30140 with modifier 52. See the parenthetical notes below 30140 for this information.


----------



## crmartin (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you both for the feedback!


----------

